# VR6 Short Runner Install Q's



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey All,

I'm beginning my install of the Bahn Brenner 12v SRI:









I knew going in that there was going to be some customizing to get everything fitted up. My main question on this is the fuel rail. I'd really love to use the OEM fuel rail with this intake however the intake only has the two of the four bolt holes for the OEM fuel rail supports (the ones near where the injectors plug in at the base of the manifold).

Will the two bolts/mounts be sufficient to hold the rail in place? Should I be concerned with modifying or bending the upper supports so that I can potentially drill and tap the manifold barrel to secure the rail there as well?

The other question I had is regarding the 42 Draft Designs SAI plug. I currently had this connected to the OEM intake manifold however this one of course the Bahn Brenner SRI does not have the flange and place to bolt the 42 Draft Designs SAI plug in. 

OEM Manifold:









The question is can I not just throw a freeze plug in the SAI hole and be done with it?

Please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Lots of people run sri with the two rail bolts. 

3/4” freeze plug for the sai.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

God bless you sir.

:wave:


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Update*

It fits...


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

> It Fits...


Just kidding! :banghead:



















Throttle body wont go on due to massive fan shroud and angle mounted radiator. My options... as I see them, are:


Do what VW should have done and align the god damn radiator so it's not on an angle.
Try Schimmel's throttle body elbow and see if that get's me clearance.

Regarding pushing out the radiator. I'm looking at fabbing up a single bracket for the lower rad mount and drilling the top of the upper rad support to get the bolt in that locks down the top of the radiator. Extending the upper and lower rad hoses. Am I missing anything here?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

-:VW:- said:


> Just kidding! :banghead:
> Am I missing anything here?


You are on-point.

Elbow to relocate the TB, space the rad forward, slimline fans would be another option. I've had to chop up the metal shroud of the fan before to get clearance but in your interference it appears you also have to clear the fan motor itself. Hopefully only a few mm is required and the relocation forward of the radiator will get you the needed clearance.

Paul already sorted you on the SAI (freeze plug) but for future reference the Mk4 SAI plugs usually have a longer arm that enables securing them to the primary lower bolt holes of the manifold (and not the dedicated tab that the Mk3 uses). Point being if you want to use a plug similar to what you started with, the Mk4 option would be the way to go.

My real question is how well with that SRI work given the tiny size of the plenum...


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

Thought about the slim fans however that's a whole other project in and of itself. Not to mention monkeying with a cooling system that for my purposes functions just fine with a low temp stat and fan switch.

The plenum is... small, but the intake met my price point. I've seen similar ones Flipside, "Juan" and other custom type SRI's that have small-ish plenums. I've also seen the threads on here that bash about every custom and retail SRI available for the VR so (shrugs).


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

-:VW:- said:


> Thought about the slim fans however that's a whole other project in and of itself. Not to mention monkeying with a cooling system that for my purposes functions just fine with a low temp stat and fan switch.
> 
> The plenum is... What it is, especially for the cost and availability. I've seen similar ones Flipside, "Juan" and other custom type SRI's that have small-ish plenums. I've also seen the threads on here that bash about every custom and retail SRI available for the VR so (shrugs).



The "Juan-ish" plenums are quite a bit more voluminous than what you have there. His style is 4" diameter across the six ports. Not bashing your SRI, legitimately curious because I have played with some of those smaller SRI's on VR's in the past and not been too happy. You will be another good data point so do want you to update.

Point on the slimlines is taken. I use them only when nothing else will work. The stock Mk3 stuff even though hokey with that belt works well so space the radiator out if possible and go from there.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

Noted, we'll see, I may not be a great barometer as I have no other SRI to gauge off of on this car.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Angle grinder to the shroud till it fits.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

Also on the list! However I was concerned with the integrity of the upper fan support "leg". I may just cut slits in it and then fold/bend those flanges flat. How much clearance should i shoot for to accomodate engine shift? 1"?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Not much. Under acceleration the engine moves up and away from the shroud.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

I had issues with my rad figment with my Sri. Check out fabless manufacturing they make a whole rad support that fits the rad so perfect it’s amazing 



-:VW:- said:


> Also on the list! However I was concerned with the integrity of the upper fan support "leg". I may just cut slits in it and then fold/bend those flanges flat. How much clearance should i shoot for to accomodate engine shift? 1"?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

